# Angels aggresiveness



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

I heard that angels are very aggressive especially the alum ones! and i wanted to get a pair from a friend. Please i need tips on angels any tips would be nice!!! also i have a 40 that i want to put them in it contains blue gouramis,ottos,swordtail,pearl gouramis,clown loaches and shrimp.Thanks
Mike


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Because I know how you love to read and do research, here's a few links: 

Fish Channel: http://www.fishchannel.com/freshwater-aquariums/species-info/angelfish/the-altum-angelfish.aspx

Aquatic Community: http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid/altum.php

Finarama: http://www.finarama.com/tba/chronicles/forn_content.htm

 p.s., it would have been helpful if you had included this information in your PM to me earlier.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Tabatha, uv some amazing sites!!! Seriously you should post a sticky with other sites for fish/plant info and stuff.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds like your tank is pretty stocked already, at least I think so without knowing the quantity of species in there.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris S said:


> Sounds like your tank is pretty stocked already, at least I think so without knowing the quantity of species in there.


I agree, especially for a 40 gallon.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dont clown loachs get pretty big Pat


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I think your tank is pretty well stocked too. And unless they're quite large, angels often have compatibility issues with blue gouramis. Trichogaster gouramis can be pretty aggressive.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Clown Loach Minimum Size Tank*

According to Loaches Online, they can reach a maximum size of 16" and should not be kept in a tank less than 75 gallons.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

well thank you!! you guys are amazing!!!!i decided not to get the angels and maybe stick to something else. also my loaches are fry their about an inch maybe 2 and i am aware of the fact that they do get large!!!


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I have Altum angels and these are housed in a 100g tank with a few Goephagus. Altums are usually wild caught (no one has bred them afaik) and can get quite agressive. I've lost two due to agression. Would not recommend keeping them with Gouramis.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd say it's time for a bigger tank...


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

i know i would too but my parents won't allow me!!!!   



Shattered said:


> I'd say it's time for a bigger tank...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

fishlover93 said:


> i know i would too but my parents won't allow me!!!!


It seems your parents have community issues, I would return your parents to the LFS and get a new pair?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

fishlover93 said:


> well thank you!! you guys are amazing!!!!i decided not to get the angels and maybe stick to something else. also my loaches are fry their about an inch maybe 2 and i am aware of the fact that they do get large!!!


It would be so much easier for everyone, if you gave us detailed and accurate information to begin with. 

Cheers,


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

fishlover93 said:


> i know i would too but my parents won't allow me!!!!


I know what you mean, I'm restricted to 2 tanks (but he didn't say what size!) 

Tell your parents that you need a 10 gallon quarantine tank and sponge filters are relatively cheap.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

i did but the answer was exactly the same lol  and the parents for sale that would be good!!! i could use some new ones   lol lol lol


----------

